# Question about the Traxxas Rustler VXL



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I am looking at possibly getting my 6 year old the Traxxas Rustler VXL. Tired of the Tyco junk. What are your opinions on it. With the ESC that it comes with, it can be programmed to run at 1/2 speed until he gets used to driving it. Then later down the road it can be tweaked and tuned to git-r-done by changing the pinion gears and better battery packs. This is the combo that I am looking at. Is it a good price? Thanks - 69rrvert

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180183910738&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSDB7**&P=ML

I'd say that is a better deal. Plus that Prophet is an OK charger, but the Tower Hobbies recommended DuraTrax Intellipeak charger they have on this page as an "Other items of Interest" is a bit better and will grow with him as he gets different battery packs. I think you can get a better deal through Tower.

The other thing to keep in mind is that if you have a local hobby shop near you, I'd recommend you stop by there - they usually match prices of on-line retailers and since you buy it from them, should you have any issues with the truck they will gladly work on it for you and help you out. That is one benefit that many people don't think about when they are looking for that good deal on R/C's.

Hope this helps!
PD2


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Randy's Hobbies has one you can test drive.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

BTW - here is a promo I just got from Tower that may help you and others on the final price of things purchased there:








Hurry, order now and save $25.00. *Place at least a $199 order through Friday, November 30th and we'll take $25.00 off the total.* All you have to do to claim your savings is click on ad number *010PC* and it will be placed in your shopping cart. This special offer is not retroactive. Please, only one promotional ad number per order.

Enjoy!
PD2


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

PD2 said:


> BTW - here is a promo I just got from Tower that may help you and others on the final price of things purchased there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I"ll probably end up getting two of the Rustler XL-5 version. It also has the "training" feature. I don't think a 6 and 9 year old are ready for the VXL. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm in a similar situation, Tower is good and I just found this place today http://www.nitrohouse.com/ , very competitive prices.

Edit: I just looked and they do not carry the Rustler, Sorry!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Most local hobby shops can meet their prices and they have them in stock.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

My 7 year old loves his. He has one with the traxxas velineon brushless, and one with the hobbywing brushless, and one with the vx5 brushed and loves them all. Which brings me to another question i'll start a thread so as not to hyjack.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol ya this one is 3 yrs old


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Go to Joe's Hobby room in Lake Jackson. 979-299-1795


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> lol ya this one is 3 yrs old


 Awesome! Didnt look at the date, duh :headknock
Thats funny!


----------

